# Going to NZ with 2 kids to pursue masters



## rina48 (Jun 24, 2013)

Hi all

I will be travelling to NZ with my 2 kids who are in middle school. The plan is to do a one year masters and then follow up with a PhD. I know that the children of PhD students are treated as domestic students for school fees but not sure about how much the children of the masters students have to pay. Some websites say that they have to pay international fees which is about 9-12k NZD. This makes it impossible for me to go there with the children. Any information would be very valuable in helping me take a decision. 

Thanks.


----------

